# Would you return compost that looked like this



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right forum.

If you bought compost that looks like this would you return it or want a refund? There are numerous sticks that are 1"-4" long, peanut shells, and other particulate matter that does not appear decomposed.



http://imgur.com/vcF3FJo




http://imgur.com/el9u3r8


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, that's pretty crappy looking compost. I've gotten some mushroom compost and sod farm compost that looked way better. How the hell is a peanut shell supposed to be considered compostable material?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks more like mulch than compost


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

There isn't anything there that would pass as compost. It looks like all the filler material you would find in a cheap bag of top soil.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> How the hell is a peanut shell supposed to be considered compostable material?


I believe Peanut shells are high in carbon


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

How long do you think it would take peanut shells to decompose?



The Anti-Rebel said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is a peanut shell supposed to be considered compostable material?
> ...


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> How long do you think it would take peanut shells to decompose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long time.

But I'm reminded about a part in a film, Dirt: The Movie, where someone talks about composting oyster shells for the calcium, and someone makes a statement about it taking 100 years for them to break down, and the first guys just responds with, Great I'll have calcium for 100 years.


----------

